# Next San Francisco Bay Area Meet-up: January 20, 2019



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I've also set up a mailing list to keep folks updated with details on the meet-ups:

http://alanpetersen.com/kboards-wc-meetup/

I also set up a closed private Facebook group (you must live in the Bay Area to join the FB group. When requesting to join the group let me know that you're coming from the Kboards so I can approve it faster): https://www.facebook.com/groups/699delancey/

If you live in the Bay Area or you're in town visiting, join us for a Kboards meet up! It doesn't matter where you're at in your writing career (rock star, newbie or anywhere in-between). It will be a fun way to get away from our computers and meet fellow Writers Cafe/Kboards peeps.

We'll be meeting at the Crossroads Cafe which is *easy to get to via BART, Muni, Caltrain, and car (see details below)*.

The cafe has excellent food, desserts, coffee, tea, and beer.

*The details:*

Date: *Marchg 17, 2019*
Time: *2:00 PM*
Location: *Crossroads Cafe*
Address: *699 Delancey Street, San Francisco* (https://goo.gl/maps/RZNJigagf4J2)

How to get there?

*BART*- Closest BART station is Embarcadero (from here you can either take a 15-20-minute walk or hop on Muni and get off at the Brannan & Embarcadero station it's then a short walk from the Brannan Station)
*MUNI* - Closest MUNI station is Brannan (from here head south down Embarcadero, take a right onto Delancey Street and you'll see the cafe on your right - 2-3-minute walk).
*Caltrain* - from the 4th and King Street Station, you can either walk down The Embarcadero (about 10-15 minutes) or hop on Muni.
*By Car* - If you drive, there is a lot of metered parking spots on Delancey and Brannan streets and parking is free on Sundays (meters are not enforced on Delancey and Brannon streets on Sundays).


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Oooo ... I'll try for it!


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Oooo ... I'll try for it!


That would be great to meet in person! Hope you can make it.



CarlaBaku said:


> Excellent! Definitely going to try to make this one.


Love your Birds avatar.  We drove up to Bodega Bay a couple years ago, and I was telling my wife that this is where Alfred Hitchcock filmed The Birds. And guess who was there? Tippi Hedren! They were having some sort of The Birds related event and she was there signing autographs. I had no idea this was going on, we just drove up there on a whim. A big thrill for a Hitchcock fan like myself.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump about the meetup in San Francisco on September 27.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Oh, darn...  Sunday Sept 27th I'll be at the Shut Up & Write Meet-Up (at Celtic Coffee Cafe) 
I really wanted to meet some other KBoarders, too..Maybe next time :-( 

DMac

p.s. thanks for organizing this, Alan!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

writerbee said:


> Oh, darn...  Sunday Sept 27th I'll be at the Shut Up & Write Meet-Up (at Celtic Coffee Cafe)
> I really wanted to meet some other KBoarders, too..Maybe next time :-(
> 
> DMac
> ...


I organized a few Meetups at the Celtic Cafe before moving them to the Crossroads cafe. This is the first Kboards Meetup, so if there is interest and folks show up, I'll organize more meetups so stay tuned.

I'm in the Shut Up and Write meetup group but haven't attented any of their meetups yet. Seems like a great idea to get some serious writing done.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be there! Woot woot.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> I organized a few Meetups at the Celtic Cafe before moving them to the Crossroads cafe. This is the first Kboards Meetup, so if there is interest and folks show up, I'll organize more meetups so stay tuned.
> 
> I'm in the Shut Up and Write meetup group but haven't attented any of their meetups yet. Seems like a great idea to get some serious writing done.


 I'm here now ;-D we just finished our lunch break now in the final session for the day. The SU&W meetups are great! I get so much more writing done than in the comfort of my own home, b/c at home I'm too easily distracted. 
You should drop by some time! This particular SU&W group meets at Celtic Café ont eh 1st and 3rd Saturday and the 2nd and 4th Sunday, 9am - 3 pm.

DMac


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Diane Patterson said:


> I'll be there! Woot woot.


Awesome!



writerbee said:


> I'm here now ;-D we just finished our lunch break now in the final session for the day. The SU&W meetups are great! I get so much more writing done than in the comfort of my own home, b/c at home I'm too easily distracted.
> You should drop by some time! This particular SU&W group meets at Celtic Cafe ont eh 1st and 3rd Saturday and the 2nd and 4th Sunday, 9am - 3 pm.
> 
> DMac


Thanks for the info, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Periodic bump for new people.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Bummer Marsha!
I always want to go to these meet ups, and end up having plans already. I'm working Ren Fair at Casa De Fruita for the next several weekends. But I"ll be thinkin' of you all as I'm tromping around faire. I'll raise my pint to you. Hope the heat isn't getting to you all. Take care. Maybe next time.  

PS: Any of you doing NANO? I'm participating this year in the Writing Dangerously event that is happening in the City. Any of you doing that event as well? Meet up before that would be cool.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

It's on my calendar! Looking forward to meeting some KBoarders IRL.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

We're just about two weeks away from the meetup!



TiffanyTurner said:


> Bummer Marsha!
> I always want to go to these meet ups, and end up having plans already. I'm working Ren Fair at Casa De Fruita for the next several weekends. But I"ll be thinkin' of you all as I'm tromping around faire. I'll raise my pint to you. Hope the heat isn't getting to you all. Take care. Maybe next time.
> 
> PS: Any of you doing NANO? I'm participating this year in the Writing Dangerously event that is happening in the City. Any of you doing that event as well? Meet up before that would be cool.


I don't know about the others, but I'm not doing NANO. I'm not familiar with the Writing Dangerously event, but I googled it. I'm assuming it's this one? http://nanowrimo.org/writeathon


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Bumping. One week to go! The Meet-Up is on for next Sunday, September 27th at 2:00 PM. Full details and directions in the first post. I hope you can make it.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Woot woot woot.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

When was that meetup again, Alan? (You may want to put relevant deets in the topic title.)


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Diane Patterson said:


> When was that meetup again, Alan? (You may want to put relevant deets in the topic title.)


Good idea. Done.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Just a bump for those that might not have seen this. Two days for the Meetup!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

One final bump. Kboard writers are meeting up today in the city at 2:00 PM (location details on the first post of this thread).  I'll be about thirty minutes early to grab a table. I'll be outside in the patio area of the cafe. You walk into the cafe and head towards the restrooms in the back and you'll see the doors leading to the outdoor patio. I'll be out there. I'll have a piece paper with Kboards written on it.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd like to thank Alan for a really great meet up! I enjoyed meeting Toni Dwiggins and Dan Cooper  (and Dan's friend whose name I have forgotten ) and we had a great time talking about writing and publishing!

I hope more Bay Area peeps join us next time! We were talking about making this a regular thing.


----------



## DanielPotter (Aug 24, 2011)

Great to meet you guys to! Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

It was great to meet you too, Diane and Dan (and friend) 

Thanks Alan for arranging the meetup. It was a lively afternoon of shop talk and brainstorming book 2 with Dan, talking mystery and zombies with Diane, and catching up with Alan's latest/forthcoming book plans. 

I'm sure on board to make the Bay Area KBoards meetup a regular thing.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

It was great getting together in real life! It's great to talk shop with other shopkeepers. 

It truly was a Bay Area meetup with people coming from the East Bay, Peninsula, and the City.

I'll look at dates for October.

I'll keep this thread updated, but I've also set up a mailing list just for this group, so you can sign up here:

http://alanpetersen.com/kboards-wc-meetup/

I will only send out emails about upcoming Meetups and nothing else, so no worries there.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, poo! I totally forgot this was happening yesterday.

Well, not sure I could've broken away from the tyranny of child care, anyway.


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Just signed up for the mailing list. Now that I've gotten over my hatred of BART and no longer have a job where I'm on call, I will actually go to one of these.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Join us on Sunday, November 8th, 2015 for the second Meetup. There were five of us at the first one, can we do better? Heck, yeah.

You can find all the details on the first post in this thread or just click here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221043.msg3088952.html#msg3088952

Someone asked me if it's okay to bring a friend that isn't a member of the Kboards WC, yes, absolutely.


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds fun! I'll mark my calender.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Squee! Yay! Can't wait!



Alan Petersen said:


> Someone asked me if it's okay to bring a friend that isn't a member of the Kboards WC, yes, absolutely.


The more the merrier!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Nine days to go for the Meetup (Sunday, November 0, so I'm giving this thread a bump for those that haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump, the meetup is this Sunday, November 8 at 2:00 PM! Hope to see you there.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Another reminder about the meetup tomorrow (Sunday). Hope you can make it.


----------



## Michael Ryder (Feb 11, 2015)

Alan, thanks for organizing! Count me in. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Michael Ryder said:


> Alan, thanks for organizing! Count me in. Look forward to meeting everyone.


 You're welcome, see you at 2:00!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

FYI - meet up next month! I'll bump this for reminder purposes in January, just wanted to give plenty of time for you to mark your calendar!


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to go but...I'm moving about 2 hours away now. I'm leaving the East Bay after 40 years because the rents are so dang high and moving to the central valley once I find a place.  

If I don't move that quickly, then count me in! I'd love to meet everyone.


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Very cool.  I hope people take advantage.  I dropped in on one of these KB meet-ups a couple of years ago (I think it was November 2012, actually) and it was honestly one of the coolest things I've ever done in my life.  And I was honored that they invited me.

Plus, San Francisco...


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Seriously, this is a great location to meet, and I think we've had some great chats!


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Yes, it's a terrific place to meet, with a view over the bay and good food, and of course KBoarders. What's not to like 

Hope to see even more from the WC at our next meetup.


----------



## DanielPotter (Aug 24, 2011)

Definitely a fun time.  I do hope to meet another scifi/fantasy author at one of these someday.  So if you are one in the area: hint hint


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Just a reminder bump. The meet-up is coming up in about two weeks!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

One week to go bump.

Bay Area Meetup for indie authors/publishers is happening next Sunday (January 17th). This will be our third Meetup. Join us to talk shop!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Just a reminder for anyone planning on going to the City today! 2pm!


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Just saw this darn it. I've been in the City the last two days for the Periscope Summit. Will have to pass. But will consider another time. Resting up from the intense conference. I will be going to the San Francisco Writers Conference in February. Anyone else going?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

We had a great meet-up! It's always fun to discuss writing and publishing with others that understand what we do. I'll schedule the next meet-up for March.

You can sign up to the meet-up mailing list here:

http://alanpetersen.com/kboards-wc-meetup/



lyndabelle said:


> Just saw this darn it. I've been in the City the last two days for the Periscope Summit. Will have to pass. But will consider another time. Resting up from the intense conference. I will be going to the San Francisco Writers Conference in February. Anyone else going?


I'm not familiar with that conference. I'll take a look at it. Thanks.


----------



## Max Zsol (Jan 27, 2016)

Just came to say hello. Searching the forums for some meetups in SF, I came across this thread. I'll bookmark it for whenever you get together again. I'd love to meet more writers in the city.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

So, still checking to see if anyone else is going to the San Francisco Writers Conference. It's at the Mark Hopkins hotel. I'm driving up to the city tomorrow. Would love to have a meet-up at the conference if any other Kboarders are going. So much fun to see each other in person. The con goes from  Thurs. to Sunday. So, that gives us four days. Sunday is Valentine's Day though. So, most likely, maybe we can all hang out Thurs. - Sat. sometime. 

PM or post on the board. Thanks! Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Join us for the next Bay Area meetup on Sunday, March 20, 2016.

*The details:*

Date: Sunday, March 20, 2016
Time: 2:00 PM
Location: Crossroads Cafe
Address: 699 Delancey Street, San Francisco

How to get there?

BART- Closest BART station is Embarcadero (from here you can either take a 15-20 minute walk or hop on Muni and get off at the Brannan & Embarcadero station it's then a short walk from the Brannan Station)
MUNI - Closest MUNI station is Brannan (from here head south down Embarcadero, take right onto Delancey Street and you'll see the cafe on your right - 2-3 minute walk).
Caltrain - from the 4th and King Street Station, you can either walk down The Embarcadero (about 10-15 minutes) or hop on Muni.
By Car - If you drive, there are a lot of metered parking spots on Delancey and Brannan streets and parking is free on Sundays (meters are not enforced).


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Friendly bump. The next meetup is a few weeks away. Hope you can join us.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## Lucas (Jul 15, 2014)

If I go, I'll stand across the street, watching... and watching... and hiding.
The place is actually one K from where I am. I don't know if it's my shyness, laziness or both that stops me from going in one of these things.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I hope you all can make it! The more, the merrier. And Lucas, we'll be on the lookout for someone in that leather mask lurking. Unless it's Folsom Street Fair time, you'll be easy to spot.  

The first meetup is always a bit awkward. It's like the first day in a brand new school and you're on the bus trying to find a spot. But once you get settled in, it's great to meet other indies in person.


----------



## DanielPotter (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope to see you there Lucas!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

We're just at about two weeks away bump.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm hoping to bring a few extra people this time. I hope the weather's nice!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Diane Patterson said:


> I'm hoping to bring a few extra people this time. I hope the weather's nice!


 Woo-hoo! The more, the merrier.

According to the weather peeps we're going to be walloped by rain starting today until the 15th, so hopefully by the 20th, it will be all blue skies and sunshine. The reason I skipped Feburary was because had been so wet in January and February was supposed to be the big El Niño month and of course, it was dry and sunny the whole month.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Alan Petersen said:


> According to the weather peeps we're going to be walloped by rain starting today until the 15th, so hopefully by the 20th, it will be all blue skies and sunshine. The reason I skipped Feburary was because had been so wet in January and February was supposed to be the big El Niño month and of course, it was dry and sunny the whole month.


This El Nino has been sneaky and mean.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

10 days to meet up bump!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

cate the writer said:


> Not going to make it this month - I have family staying that weekend. But I'll watch for the next one.


 Watch this space. It will be in April. Have fun with the fam!


----------



## noirhvy (Dec 29, 2015)

ROBIN MASTERS HERE--
I just wanted to know if there is a space nearby where I could tie up my 300-foot yacht. Failing that, if there is someplace I could land a helicopter -- I have two on the fantail of my yacht. (Not all writers are poor, you know) You see the three Swedish Airline Stewardess coming with me have no real interest in public transportation. They have heard such bad stories....


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

noirhvy said:


> ROBIN MASTERS HERE--
> I just wanted to know if there is a space nearby where I could tie up my 300-foot yacht. Failing that, if there is someplace I could land a helicopter -- I have two on the fantail of my yacht. (Not all writers are poor, you know) You see the three Swedish Airline Stewardess coming with me have no real interest in public transportation. They have heard such bad stories....


 We're right across the street from Pier 40, so no problem to docking your yacht. But you'll have to give us a ride around the bay.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump. The meetup is coming up this Sunday!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

See you at the Meetup tomorrow (Sunday, March 20th).

Location: Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancy Street).
Time: 2:00 PM


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> See you at the Meetup tomorrow (Sunday, March 20th).
> 
> Location: Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancy Street).
> Time: 2:00 PM


 It looks like I can finally make it this time! Looking forward to meeting other KBoarders in person :-D

DMac


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

I'd love to go, but it's a 2 hour drive to SF these days, plus bridge toll, and then trying to find parking. (I'm in the Sacramento area).


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

writerbee said:


> It looks like I can finally make it this time! Looking forward to meeting other KBoarders in person :-D
> 
> DMac


Awesome! Looking forward to meeting you.

@Vanstry, I understand, that would be quite a drive! But just an FYI for others thinking about it, there is plenty of free parking there (I'm talking about right in front of the cafe not a mile away). It's metered, but parking meters (except on the Embarcadero) are not enforced on Sundays, so free! And I always make sure to schedule the meetup when there isn't a big thing going on like a Giants game, or Fleet week.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Alan thanks for arranging the Meet-up! It was great to meet fellow-Kboarders in person (and also to re-meet some authors from the Indie UnConference -- great to see you again, Barb, Diane, Maureen! ) Impressive gathering, and I'm eager to meet up again next month.

BTW I was asking about "stalking" in terms of marketing, it's a term tossed around a lot at the unConf and on the Self Pub loop, but I wasn't sure exactly how it worked. Here's my question to the Self Pub/Author's Support Network, and a good answer describing it (not as creepy as it sounds ;-D)

Cheers, 
Deb Mc.

Original Post

Deb McIntyre	8:35am Mar 15
Keyword: Stalking -- Reading the Jane Friedman summary of her takeaway for authors from the Digital Book World conference (thank you for posting, Khloe Wren!) I noted the point about "stalking" [#3 -- "Identify just one person online who is the dream reader that you'd like to clone.
Stalk that one person everywhere-research their digital footprint ...(etc.)"]

I've heard similar advice from this group (online and in person at unCon) and altho I get the metaphor, the concept, the purpose, the value....what I don't entirely understand is HOW? How do you identify the dream reader, how do you "stalk" that reader? Or, similarly, "stalk" a best-selling author in your genre?
------------------------------------------------------------------
Michelle Fox commented on your post in Author Support Network.
9:08am Mar 15
For an author...newsletter, twitter, FB. Watch what they post and do. (Although my advice is to find up and coming authors, not just the big name b/c big names have such a fan base they aren't always marketing in a way that helps them find new readers, they don't need to do it and are more about solidifying brand. Often the most valuable stuff comes from people just a few steps ahead of you. YMMV) For readers, your Page Insights on your FB page can be super helpful. They'll give you gender, age, occupation. And from there, any reader who engages with you on Social Media you should profile. What do they like, post about, read?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

writerbee said:


> Alan thanks for arranging the Meet-up! It was great to meet fellow-Kboarders in person (and also to re-meet some authors from the Indie UnConference -- great to see you again, Barb, Diane, Maureen! ) Impressive gathering, and I'm eager to meet up again next month.
> 
> BTW I was asking about "stalking" in terms of marketing, it's a term tossed around a lot at the unConf and on the Self Pub loop, but I wasn't sure exactly how it worked. Here's my question to the Self Pub/Author's Support Network, and a good answer describing it (not as creepy as it sounds ;-D)
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming, Deb and for the follow-up. It was great to meet you and other newcomers.

We had our best turnout to date, so that was very exciting! And thanks Diane for getting new indies to come. 

We talked about our projects, promotions, ideas, covers, TOC drama, weird niche genres, and more!

Stay tuned to this thread or sign up to the meetup mailing list (http://alanpetersen.com/kboards-wc-meetup/) for info on the next meetup in late April (I have to check dates).


----------



## John Van Stry (May 25, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> @Vanstry, I understand, that would be quite a drive! But just an FYI for others thinking about it, there is plenty of free parking there (I'm talking about right in front of the cafe not a mile away). It's metered, but parking meters (except on the Embarcadero) are not enforced on Sundays, so free! And I always make sure to schedule the meetup when there isn't a big thing going on like a Giants game, or Fleet week.


I wonder if I tried to set one up in Sacramento if anyone would show? No idea how many indies are around here.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

John Van Stry said:


> I wonder if I tried to set one up in Sacramento if anyone would show? No idea how many indies are around here.


There's a new meetup group in L.A., so you could give it a try. I would suggest you pick a place and date and start a thread with "Sacramento Meetup" in the subject line and see how it goes.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

For April MeetUp -- could it NOT be on Sunday 17th? all things being equal, etc. ;-D  (I've got another MeetUp that starts same time, I don't want to miss either!) 

Deb Mc. 
w/a Victoria Hodge


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

One of the factors in picking a time is the location -- downtown SF, right near the stadium. So I think Alan is keeping an eye on what the Giants are doing, and that factors into it.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Diane Patterson said:


> One of the factors in picking a time is the location -- downtown SF, right near the stadium. So I think Alan is keeping an eye on what the Giants are doing, and that factors into it.


Good point. Wouldn't want to deal with game day crowds! ;-)

P.S. just checked -- 
Giants vs. Dodgers weekend April 9th-10th 
no home game weekend of 16th-17th 
Giants vs. Miami at SF on following weekend 23rd-24th 
No home game weekend April 30th-May 1st 

So I guess April 16th-17th or 30th-May 1st 
Whatever works for most people, obviously! 
Thanks again, Alan, for putting this together!

Deb Mc


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, Deb! I also checked to make sure there isn't a big event happening that might flood the area with people and Sunday, May 1 looks like a good day!


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Alan Petersen said:


> Thanks, Deb! I also checked to make sure there isn't a big event happening that might flood the area with people and Sunday, May 1 looks like a good day!


Cool, thanks Alan! I'll plan to be there :-D looking forward to seeing you all again

Deb Mc.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Just to make it official, the meetup will be on *Sunday, May 1, 2016*

Time: 2:00 PM
Same location (Crossroads Cafe on 699 Delancy ST in San Francisco).

The countdown for the next Meetup is ticking away...


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump. Less than three weeks until the next meet-up!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Three things:

[list type=decimal]
[*]Reminder bump! May 1 is just around the corner.  
[*]I messed up and completely blanked out that I'm going to be on vacation on the day of the Meetup! I'll be on a flight to Hawaii right around that time, so I'll wave from the sky, but unfortunately, I won't be able to attend.
[*]*The Meetup is still on!* Luckily for the group, Diane Patterson has kindly agreed to fill in for me, so she'll be there early to snag a table and chairs and kicks things off. Thank you, Diane!
[/list]

I'm sorry that I won't be there, but I'll see you at the next one in June.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Sorry you won't be there, Alan, but Aloha and have fun in Hawaii! 
Diane Patterson, thanks for stepping up to take over the hosting duties!

I look forward to seeing everyone there on Sunday May 1st :-D

Deb Mc.
w/a Victoria Hodge


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

writerbee said:


> Sorry you won't be there, Alan, but Aloha and have fun in Hawaii!
> Diane Patterson, thanks for stepping up to take over the hosting duties!
> 
> I look forward to seeing everyone there on Sunday May 1st :-D
> ...


Thanks, Deb! Looking forward to it. It will be my first time over there.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi. I'm Diane. I'm the one with the curly hair. <waves>


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Bump! Meetup is this Sunday!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Reminder! Reminder! Reminder!

THIS Sunday! 

Hope to see you there.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Who all is going? The last one was the first one I was able to attend, and it was so much fun! 
Looking forward to this Sunday :-D 

Deb Mc
w/a Victoria Hodge


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Bump bump bum-bum-bump, bump bump!


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Ah darn. At a writing conference in Vegas this weekend. Maybe I'll catch you on the next time.


----------



## Marc Johnson (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm actually going to make this one. Should I look for a name tag or something or just yell out, "KBoards Meet up!"


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I will have some signs on my table. Periodically I will also yell, "Prove it! Tell me your ASIN numbers!"


----------



## JohnHindmarsh (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoyed the meetup, people. Good discussions. I'll be back!


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

That was fun, great to see familiar faces and meet new authors from KBoards! 
I'm already looking forward to the next one...in June?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The next Bay Area Meetup will be on June 5, 2016, in San Francisco at 2:00 PM.

Same location: The Crossroads Cafe on 699 Delancey Street.

More details on the location can be found on the first post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221043.msg3088952.html#msg3088952

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump. Next meetup is on Sunday!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Alan Petersen said:


> It was great getting together in real life! It's great to talk shop with other shopkeepers.
> 
> It truly was a Bay Area meetup with people coming from the East Bay, Peninsula, and the City.
> 
> ...


I signed up for the newsletter. I live in Southern California, but I do visit the Bay Area sometimes - beautiful place.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Gonna be there gonna be there gonna be there...

Amazingly, we will have no sports teams in town! Not sure how Alan managed that one, actually...


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder - Meetup this Sunday at 2:00 PM.


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

Looking forward to it! See you Sunday! :-D

DMac
w/a Victoria Hodge



Alan Petersen said:


> *NEXT MEETUP WILL BE ON SUNDAY, JUNE 5 IN SAN FRANCISCO (2:00 PM at the Crossroads Cafe - SEE BELOW FOR DETAILS)
> *
> 
> I've also set up a mailing list to keep folks updated with details on the meetups:
> ...


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Meetup tomorrow!



Diane Patterson said:


> Gonna be there gonna be there gonna be there...
> 
> Amazingly, we will have no sports teams in town! Not sure how Alan managed that one, actually...


June was a challenging month! Baseball. The Warriors across the bridge. Father's day. Pride. Busy month!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

For those of you that missed, we had another fantastic meet up yesterday in which many things were discussed and there were several cross conversations and the phrase "reindeer shifter erotica" may or may not have been uttered (spoiler: it was). 

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The next Bay Area meetup will be on Sunday, July 24 at 2:00 PM in San Francisco.

Same location as the other meetups at the Crossroads Cafe.

More details and directions on the first post of this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221043.0.html

We have a great group going, so come join us!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump. Next meetup is this Sunday (7/24)!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Another reminder bump. Meetup this Sunday.


----------



## DanielPotter (Aug 24, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The day before bump. Meetup is tomorrow (Sunday, July 24th).


----------



## locker17 (Apr 20, 2012)

Going to be beastly hot in the east bay so I may check this out today.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

locker17 said:


> Going to be beastly hot in the east bay so I may check this out today.


 We'll be at around 70, so come cool down.


----------



## MartaT (Jun 20, 2016)

Nice to meet everyone who was able to make it. Thanks for organizing these meetups, Alan.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The next Meetup will be held on Sunday, September 11th at 2:00 PM at the Crossroads Cafe in San Francisco (699 Delancey Street). 

Hope to you there!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

If anyone who hasn't been to one of these things is planning on coming...you might want to drop a note here, because the turnout to Alan's wonderful meet up is growing! We need to plan ahead for where to sit (i.e., chairs to grab) if more people join us!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Diane Patterson said:


> If anyone who hasn't been to one of these things is planning on coming...you might want to drop a note here, because the turnout to Alan's wonderful meet up is growing! We need to plan ahead for where to sit (i.e., chairs to grab) if more people join us!


We are growing, we've had to claim extra tables the last couple meetups!

And a reminder bump, meetup is in 9 days!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump. The meetup is coming up! This Sunday in The City.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The "day of" reminder.... Bay Area Meetup is tomorrow.

When: Sunday, September 11
Where: Crossroads Cafe on 699 Delancey Street in San Francisco
Time: 2:00 PM


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The next SF Bay Area meetup will be in the city on Sunday, October 23, 2016, at 2:00 PM!

Location: 699 Delancey Street, San Francisco

More info and details on the location can be found on the first post of this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=221043.msg3088952#msg3088952

If you haven't attended one, come join us! It doesn't matter where you're at in your self-publishing journey. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump: next meetup will be in ten days (Sunday, October 23). Hope to see you there.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Bump. Meetup is this Sunday (23 October at 2:00 PM in SF).


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Join us at the next San Francisco Bay Area Meet Up on Sunday NOVEMBER 20, 2016 in San Francisco (Crossroads Cafe 699 Delancey Street).

More details on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I am SO looking forward to this!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The next Bay Area Meet Up will be on *Sunday, December 18th in San Francisco at 2:00 PM *(at the Crossroads Cafe on 699 Delancey Street). Easy access via Muni, BART, Caltrain, and lots of free parking on Brannan and Delancey streets (meters are free on Sunday).

More info and details on the location can be found on the first post of this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=221043.msg3088952#msg3088952


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Woot woot. 

Seriously, guys, if you're in the area, we have a blast at these things.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll make it one of these times ...


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Reminder bump. The meetup is tomorrow (Sunday. 2:00 PM. 699 Delancey Street - the Crossroads Cafe).

Join us.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The first meetup of 2017 will be on Sunday, January 29th at 2:00 PM at the Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancey Street, San Francisco).

We've been meeting monthly for over a year now so if you haven't made it to a meetup yet, come check it out. It can be one of your New Years resolutions (go to the gym, write more, meet local indies).


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Just a reminder about the Meetup happening this Sunday (January 29th, 2017) at 2:00 PM.

Location: Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancey Street, San Francisco).

No rain forecasted so hope to see you there!

More info and map on the first post of this thread


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

PLEASE NOTE: THE CROSSROADS CAFE IS CLOSING EARLY TODAY AT 1:00 PM SO WE'VE CHANGED THE LOCATION OF THE MEETUP TO THE SOUTH BEACH CAFE (800 THE EMBARACDERO).

The South Beach Cafe is just a two-minute walk from the Crossroads Cafe, so hopefully, you see this message on time!










Sorry for the inconvenience this might cause!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Next Meetup: Sunday, March 19th. 2:00 PM.
Location: Crossroads Cafe


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Next Meetup: Sunday, April 23. 2:00 PM.
Location: Crossroads Cafe


----------



## Lucas (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey, Alan, in your approximation, how many were the attendees last time?


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

MrWayneMrBruceWayne'sClone said:


> Hey, Alan, in your approximation, how many were the attendees last time?


 I would say about 8 in total.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

THIS IS HAPPENING, PEOPLE. 

(No. It is. It's fun. Please join us. Watch as Diane attempts to make it through the entire gathering without drinking coffee or eating chocolate once, since she's given up both for April! It'll be hilarious.)


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Come join us for the next Bay Area meetup tomorrow, Sunday, May 21, 2017.

Location: Crossroads Cafe. 699 Delancey Street, San Francisco
Time: 2:00 PM


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

FYI: Meet-up today (Sunday, July 2, 2017) at 2:00 PM at the Crossroads Cafe on 699 Delancey Street in San Francisco.

It will be a smaller group than usual due to the July 4th weekend but come on down and meet with local indie writers!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Next meetup will be this Sunday, July 30, 2017, at 2:00 PM. 
Location: Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancey Street, San Francisco). 
More details in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Sunday, September 9, 2017
Location: Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancey Street, San Francisco).
Time: 2:00 PM

Hope you can make it!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Next meetup will be this Sunday, October 22 at 2:00 PM.
Location: Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancey Street, San Francisco).
More info

Hope you can make it.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Bump. San Francisco meet up is today.

The details:

Date: December 3, 2017
Time: 2:00 PM
Location: Crossroads Cafe
Address: 699 Delancey Street, San Francisco

More info on the first post.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Gonna make it to one of these, one of these days. Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The next Meet up will be on this Sunday, March 18th at 2:00 PM.
Location: Crossroads Cafe (699 Delancey Street, San Francisco).
Details: https://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=221043.msg3088952#msg3088952


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

April Meet up will be happening this Sunday, April 22, 2018.

*Date: Sunday, April 22
Time: 2:00 PM*
*Location:* Crossroads Cafe (*699 Delancey Street in San Francisco*)

More info on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

We're still meeting just about every month in San Francisco. The next meetup is scheduled for Sunday, August 5th, 2018 at 2:00 PM. We meet at the Crossroads Cafe on 699 Delancey Street. Plenty of free parking (meters are not enforced on Delancey or Brannan streets on Sunday). And it's easy to access via Muni, Bart, and Caltrain. More details on the location can be seen in the first post of this thread.

We also have a closed group on Facebook for Bay Area indies. It's small (around 50 members). If you live in the Bay Area PM me and I'll send you the link.

Hope you can make it to the next meet-up!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

We're meeting up every month. Join us if you can.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

The next meet up is happening tomorrow December 9th in San Francisco.

Easy access via BART, Muni, and Cal Train. Free parking on Delancey and Brannan streets (meters not enforced on Sundays).

699 Delancey Street, San Francisco. Crossroads Cafe.

More info can be found in the first post of this thread: https://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,221043.msg3088952.html#msg3088952


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)




----------

